# Upgrade for Surefile 8AX Commander?



## lumen aeternum (Sep 29, 2012)

Looks like Surefire has abandoned both the bulb size and rechargable battery type used in the 8AX Commander.

What can I drop into the body to make it useful again?


----------



## 880arm (Sep 30, 2012)

I looked into this in the past but I don't remember finding any off the shelf drop-in solutions for the bulb or battery. There are several old threads on here where members have made their own from scratch or modified existing ones to fit, with varying degrees of success.

X80 upgrades on CPF

B90 upgrades on CPF

I remember seeing a thread on here not long ago where someone made an 18650 adapter for use in place of a B90 battery but I can't remember where I saw it. It seems like they machined a Delrin sleeve for the battery and used a washer on top of an insulating disk to create the contact ring. The more I think about it, I believe it was in a sales thread for a complete light. Maybe someone else will remember and chime in.

Good luck with your search!


----------



## lumen aeternum (Sep 30, 2012)

Search is not promising...

Does the incandescent bulb get dim as it gets old, or just fail quickly?


----------



## lumen aeternum (Oct 3, 2012)

SureFire says: " the 8AX Commander products have been discontinued *however there will be some form of upgrade program offered in the future *that will be offered online through our website. We have not set a date yet so please subscribe to our email listing for updates."


----------



## 880arm (Oct 3, 2012)

lumen aeternum said:


> SureFire says: " the 8AX Commander products have been discontinued *however there will be some form of upgrade program offered in the future *that will be offered online through our website. We have not set a date yet so please subscribe to our email listing for updates."



Interesting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## coltchris (Jan 29, 2014)

*Surefire 8AX Commander - JUNK?*

This old light has been on my Man Cave bench for several years. Use it occasionally in house and still works with old B90 battery. Have the light, nylon case, charger, and (2) B90's (only one still holds charge). Great shape and hate to just junk it; any way to upgrade or is it plain junk? I'm not a flashlight junkie (technically); just a buyer!


----------



## m4a1usr (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Surefire 8AX Commander - JUNK?*

It's your lucky day! I just did a LED drop in conversion recently on my 8AX and am hoping to get some pic's posted soon. I am still trying to come up with a cheap home built battery adapter. B90 packs suck. Two 18650 cells are the exact same length as a B90 pack. And an adapter shouldn't be too hard to figure out. I did a 9AN conversion last year that rocked. And that conversion was made simpler by the fact the outer body was the negative side of the pack. Not so for the 8AX.


----------



## coltchris (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Surefire 8AX Commander - JUNK?*



m4a1usr said:


> It's your lucky day! I just did a LED drop in conversion recently on my 8AX and am hoping to get some pic's posted soon. I am still trying to come up with a cheap home built battery adapter. B90 packs suck. Two 18650 cells are the exact same length as a B90 pack. And an adapter shouldn't be too hard to figure out. I did a 9AN conversion last year that rocked. And that conversion was made simpler by the fact the outer body was the negative side of the pack. Not so for the 8AX.



Thanks, but will have to be VERY simple for this old fart!!! I will watch for your update.


----------



## cland72 (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Surefire 8AX Commander - JUNK?*

Hopefully the links in this thread will yield something for you.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?345031-Upgrade-for-Surefile-8AX-Commander


----------



## HotWire (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Surefire 8AX Commander - JUNK?*

I have an old Surefire 8AX. It would work, but the B90s are dead. I've seen aftermarket replacements for sale on the big auction site. I might.... But would really like to convert it to LED. Light modules are HARD to come by! I'll watch this thread for updates!....


----------



## yellow (Jan 31, 2014)

I am not completely sure on the 8AX model, as I have the original one, but the inside of the head should be the same ...
:thinking:


if not simply check: 

the easiest, quickest and possibly most "useful" way seems to be to widen the inside hole in the head, so that the "typical P60 led insert" just fits through,
that is about the sizes that should suit there,
mod can be done with the most simple tools,
is completely "removable" (if needed, but why?)

.. when the outside spring of the insert is bent smaller a bit, will work with the original battery ...


----------



## Norm (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: Surefire 8AX Commander - JUNK?*



cland72 said:


> Hopefully the links in this thread will yield something for you.
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?345031-Upgrade-for-Surefile-8AX-Commander



Thread Merge - Norm


----------



## m4a1usr (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Surefire 8AX Commander - JUNK?*



coltchris said:


> Thanks, but will have to be VERY simple for this old fart!!! I will watch for your update.



Picture for the curious. The last picture shows P60 alongside my modified SF incandescent.


----------



## Dave D (Jun 15, 2019)

880arm said:


> I remember seeing a thread on here not long ago where someone made an 18650 adapter for use in place of a B90 battery but I can't remember where I saw it. It seems like they machined a Delrin sleeve for the battery and used a washer on top of an insulating disk to create the contact ring. The more I think about it, I believe it was in a sales thread for a complete light. Maybe someone else will remember and chime in.



It may have been this thread!

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?223986-Surefire-8AX-Commander-with-Cree-dropin

Old thread resurrection, I was looking for B90 related threads and was able to answer an old question.


----------



## NotRegulated (Jul 7, 2019)

Lumens Factory makes a LED replacement bulb for the 8x, 8nx, 8ax called the 8X-LED. $43

Tad Customs makes an 18650 Battery Adapter for Surefire B90 and B92. It is also $43.


----------



## Dave D (Jul 9, 2019)

NotRegulated said:


> Lumens Factory makes a LED replacement bulb for the 8x, 8nx, 8ax called the 8X-LED. $43
> 
> Tad Customs makes an 18650 Battery Adapter for Surefire B90 and B92. It is also $43.



I have both in an 8NX.


----------

